# ceiling treatment?



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

I happened to be in a rather large auditorium over the weekend and noticed the ceiling above me was heavily treated with long flat panels,at varying angles, spanning the entire surface.....no 2 panels were the same. Keep in mind the ceiling is about 30 feet above my head. My question is this....is this type of treatment only reserved for a very large room or is it something I should consider in my future HT......Not really sure so I thought I should ask. If this has been covered already or there is some viable information I can research please let me know. Thank you for any kind of advise given!


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

These are called sound baffles and because they mostly hang vertically only rooms with heigh ceilings can benefit. For home use wall panels and ceiling tiles are more common.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_baffle

Here you can find some images...


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

HTip---thank you for the wiki link, it was pretty helpful in clearing things up a little. I should have been a little more specific on the design of the auditorium ceiling though. it looks a little more like the first photo but, no two are at the same angle.

The second photo I stumbled upon and thought it was really cool looking. It could work with some foam in the void areas....dunno if it would be too much or not.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Foam likely won't make that much difference. Fiberglass panels will be more effective. Ceiling tiles are effective only at higher frequencies. If you have a suspended ceiling, stuffing the area above them with fiberglass home insulation will help - it acts like a big bass trap.

I have a long thread called Klipshorn room treatment that I started here a little over 3 years ago that explains how I treated my 12x20x8 room with side absorption and bass traps. The improvement in the room's acoustics was very significant.


----------

